# Apparence déréglée



## largowin (18 Juillet 2012)

Bojour.

J'ai laissé mon neveu jouer avec mon iPad et comme vous pouvez le constater sur les images, les couleurs sont toutes déréglées. Comment faire pour revenir à la normale, car comme on peut le voir sur les images, mon iPad est presque inutilisable. L'effet ressemble quelque peu à ce qu'on peut faire sur un mac avec la combinaison de 3 touches que mes élèves s'amusent à faire de temps en temps.

Merci.


----------



## largowin (18 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup! Je n'avais pas descendu jusqu'en bas...


----------

